# Do I need to state Isopropyl Alcohol on the ingredients list



## hailinguk (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi There,

I'm just making up some labels for my soaps and wondered if I need to put Isopropyl Alcohol  on it as I use it to adhere layers / get rid of bubbles...

Thanks


----------



## agriffin (Nov 23, 2010)

I wouldn't.  But that's me.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 23, 2010)

IMHO, no, it evaporates.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't since it evaporates.


----------



## hailinguk (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you


----------

